# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  GTA sAn andreas

## DoniPuka

Pershendetje une doja disa kode per G.T.A san andreas (ate te parave kryesisht) mund te me ndihmoni duke me dhene disa kode?

----------


## Blerim R

Ketu ke kode sa te duash:



```
http://www.gtasanandreas.net/cheats/pc.php#
```

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

Per para, health dhe armor perdor *HESOYAM*.
Per armatime, perdor *PROFESSIONALSKIT*, *LXGIWYL* apo *UZUMYMW*
Per amunicion te pafund, perdor *FULLCLIP*.

Per me shume kode shko te faqja qe ta sugjeroi Blerimi, apo kliko ketu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

